# Needin that Chance



## fshrmn05 (Apr 8, 2008)

First I know we should all thank god for the things we have and the things we are yet to have in our live. Over the past 2 months, Ive lost my job, am now coming into the months where bills will be a problem, and I have stalled in finding a job to support the family. I recently got married about a month ago and poor woman, Lord knows shes strong to put up with me through all this. With this being said, things will get better, I know in my heart that they will. We just have to keep pushing forward and have faith that one day our chance will come. It may not be exactly the chance we would like, but maybe that's the start of gods plan, and not the end. Good luck to everyone facing tough times right now. Atleast they can't take fishing away from us, yet anyway. See yall on the water and tight lines. If they repo the car I may be looking for rides to the water. Everyone's in my prayers. Good luck and hook em


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

What kind of work do you do?


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Best of luck. I'll keep you guys in my prayers.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Just yesterday, I had a guy call me and give me some advice about my children being tested for ADD. I have been asking God for some guidance in this matter, and this guy is a business associate I met 3 weeks ago and he called me to invite me to the OTC and we got to talking about it and he told me about his experience with ADD and his children....... 30 minutes before the doctor appt. God's timing is hard to understand.


----------



## fshrmn05 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry, Petroleum Landman, unlike most im needin the oil prices to come up. Don't want it to hurt everyones pocket book but im needin it to rise enough to get the comfort level back into it. Good luck with your kids, ill keep you in my prayers, things will work out for you one way or another.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

fshrmn05
I don't have a job or any leads to offer.
But I will send my prayers for you and the family.
Trust in The Lord he will provide


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Give us today our daily bread, means; Lord give me what I need, not what I want.
Stay strong


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Hang tough fshrmn05 when we go through times like you are right now it's not God testing your faith. God knows your heart he knows how strong your faith is. During this these times of trial its for you to learn how strong your faith if. I know it's hard I've been there too but keep on keeping on God has his plans and you are right there in them.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

One thing I can recommend to you is to thank God for your situation. He knows what is happening in your life. Thanking him for the situation shows your trust in his ability to bring you out of it and into the blessings he has in store for you.

Confess any known sins. Ask God to guide your steps, then follow any nudges he gives you. He can lead you as you ponder where to put in your application/resume. He may lead you into fields you haven't thought about. But he WILL lead you.

God bless you in your search, keep looking up and praising God.

Mrs. B


----------

